
I Will Not Read Your Fucking Script (2009) - Tomte
https://www.villagevoice.com/2009/09/09/i-will-not-read-your-fucking-script/
======
ggm
Reading at $500/hr by a pro writer might turn out to be a bargain. (Follow the
link in the article)

